# Strapping down hives



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You might have to get the raw material and build your own. Get a roll of strap material and some hooks.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

Try buildyourownstrap.com


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I do see the long front to back 2" straps on occasion but seems like more prefer the x on front and back. I think the x seems a lot more secure.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Id love to see pictures, and an explanation of strapping, namely those corner board things where two boards are attached together by two straps.


----------



## Two_cyl (Mar 26, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> You might have to get the raw material and build your own. Get a roll of strap material and some hooks.


You want to make sure they are DOT approved. No need to give them anything else to nit pick.

United Slings Inc 
110 East Washington Street, Tecumseh, OK 74873
(405) 598-2616 ‎

We buy from this company at work and for the farm. They will make straps to about any length you would want. We have some that will go the length of the trailer (53') over 5x6 round bales stacked 2 high.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I saw Hackenburg using front to back straps one time. Seems like there were only two though. If I recall correctly. he usually ties down w/ ropes, then nets and seems like the straps went on top of the net. So, maybe the strap was as much for holding down the net as it was securing the load? He secures the net around the rub rail somehow too. I'd like to know how to do that. As would my trucker. My loads leak bees more than most I believe.

I'd also like to know where to get the "shade cloth" like nets. The nets I have are pretty heavy and sometimes hard to handle.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Personally I think an easy, secure and fast way to net is to tack a 2 to 3' wide skirt on the bed before loading (or runners as some call them). After placing the net over the load you then staple the skirt up on the load for a good seal. Strap over 2 x 6's on every other row then run 2 front to back straps over corner boards placed on the front and back of the load. If the front to back straps are tightened first then it binds the whole load together and negates the need for a strap on each pallet. Bungee straps are then hooked onto D rings on the net to keep it tight in the wind. I have seen a few loads where the net goes over the straps but it is almost impossible to get a good seal and I don't know what you gain.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mark, try these guys. The 63% works well.
http://www.harpstarps.com/shadecloth.htm?gclid=CNHuno_mnbACFUdN4AodlVugXw#


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Jim, certainly you meant 6" straps; right?
A 2" strap 68' long wouldn't do much.
One of our requirements for semi's is two front to back straps as well as v-boards and straps and lots of bungees.
And Trevor, they're not ratchet straps.
The winches are on the rear of the trailer.
Am I wrong? Do they actually make a 6" ratchet strap?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Personally I think an easy, secure and fast way to net is to tack a 2 to 3' wide skirt on the bed before loading


Kinda hard to do that on an aluminum decked semi. But I have seen it done. I also find it hard to tell whetehr I have the pallets far enuf in from the outside of nthe rubrail. Especially at dusk or in the dark.

Do you do it that way Jim?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

camero7 said:


> Mark, try these guys. The 63% works well.
> http://www.harpstarps.com/shadecloth.htm?gclid=CNHuno_mnbACFUdN4AodlVugXw#


Is that what you use? Do they customize them for the front or rear flap? And grommets?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Am I wrong? Do they actually make a 6" ratchet strap?



Seems like I have seen 4" ratchet straps, but not six inch. Aren't the perminent ones on semis 4 inchers?

My trucker prefers the two by four built spreader boards over 2X6s. He lost a 2X6 one time. Fortunately no one found it through their windshield.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Jim, certainly you meant 6" straps; right?
> A 2" strap 68' long wouldn't do much.
> One of our requirements for semi's is two front to back straps as well as v-boards and straps and lots of bungees.
> And Trevor, they're not ratchet straps.
> ...


Ive never seen a 6" strap on a truck, for that matter Ive never seen a trailer ,step or flat with winches in the back. At least nothing made in the last 20 years. Maybe you are thinking of fruit haulers that use totes.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

front to back straps on a 48 foot trailer are pretty much a look good thing.bobtail trucks are different.jim is right a good cross tie in the front and rear is totally faster and legal.heck half of the time we only cross tie the front 
because i cant take off fast enough to loose them off the back....but its a look good thing for the dot.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Harry: No actually I have seen 2" front to back straps, not saying that I think they do much more than look good though but a lot of truckers think they are the real deal. I question whether they really give the front much support. 
Mark: Any aluminum bed I have ever seen has a wooden strip running down the length of the bed on each side. Even if it dosent though it only needs to sit on there until you get a couple pallets on to hold them in place.


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

We run 4" straps the full length and have for years. Consider them the main straps for securing the load.....banjo tight with v-boards. V-boards and straps over the sides but not as tight. We use either the winches welded on the back (hay haulers) or our own ratchets. Friend of mine who moves more bees and longer distances doesn't like the long straps.....claims it mashes too many bugs between hive bodies when the trailer is 'flexing' ... personally, I don't see it. Can't remember where we had ours made but it was through one of the strap companies.


----------

